# It's On!!



## TomC (Oct 21, 2022)

Backyard yesterday. It's officially on!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 21, 2022)

Yup.

Watch the road.   Slow down at night.

Lots of deer and car collisions this time of year.


----------



## antharper (Oct 23, 2022)

Great pictures ! He want be so fat and pretty in a couple months


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## TomC (Nov 4, 2022)

This fella was chasin' in the backyard just before dark!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 4, 2022)

Yep.  Neat shots!


----------



## TomC (Nov 5, 2022)

600mm with the ISO cranked WAY UP through living room window didn't help picture quality but he was a pretty buck!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 5, 2022)

TomC said:


> 600mm with the ISO cranked WAY UP through living room window didn't help picture quality but he was a pretty buck!


Yep kills quality, but for that buck worth it.  Nice capture.


----------

